# Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295



## Zer.0 (5. Februar 2009)

*Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Tag zusammmen

kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Netzteil ich brauche für ein Core I7 920 System+Geforce GTX 295?

Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir ein 1000Watt Netzteil holen muss.Oder reichen auch weniger?


----------



## freshprince2002 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

1000W müssens nicht unbedingt sein, aber 500W solltens mindestens sein, damit das Netzteil auch lange hält und nicht immer am Limit läuft.
Ein Enermax Modu82+ mit 525W wäre ganz optimal, die Enermax 82+ haben sehr starke 12V-Leitungen.


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Würde das Minimum nehmen was der Hersteller angibt! EVGA | Products | more info

Da steht ganz klar min. 680W für die Karte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freshprince2002 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Die Angaben von den Herstellern sind immer übertrieben... eben wegen den Witzfiguren, die sich dann ein 20€-"SuperSilent 500W"-Netzteil kaufen und sich wundern, warum es nicht damit läuft oder sogar abraucht  Daher gehen die Hersteller immer auf Nummer sicher und empfehlen sehr starke Netzteile. Obwohl es mit einem NoName 680W sicher auch nicht lange laufen würde 
Wenns ein gescheites Markennetzteil ist, reicht auch weniger Leistung.


----------



## Snake7 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Er sollte einfach mal die Preisvorstellung und Featureliste nennen.
Dann ist das Beraten auch möglich


----------



## rancer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Also bitte! Man braucht doch keine 1000 Watt und auch keine 680.

Kauf dir das Be Quiet Dark Pro 550 oder wenns unbedingt mehr sein muss das Dark Pro 650.

Das 550er hat PCGH getestet und es hat den Test gewonnen. Außerdem war es sogar gar kein Problem für es, 2 GTX 285 mit einem i7 920€ 3,6 GHz zu versorgen.

Somit ist die GTX 295 kein Problem. Alternativ gibt es noch die Enermax Modu 82+ oder die Corsair HX-Serie, die auch gut sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Also PCGH hat heute einen Artikel raus gebracht, bei der eine solche Kombi I7 920 @ 3,6Ghz + 295GTX maximal 612W zieht. Input wohl gemerkt. Also nochmal 15% von dem Wert abziehen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...rsicht-zu-systemen-im-watt-sammel-thread.html

550W sollten reichen, wenn man nicht zu sehr übertaktet. Mit einem Enermax MODU82+ 625W ist man aber auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## JOJO (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*



freshprince2002 schrieb:


> 1000W müssens nicht unbedingt sein, aber 500W solltens mindestens sein, damit das Netzteil auch lange hält und nicht immer am Limit läuft.
> Ein Enermax Modu82+ mit 525W wäre ganz optimal, die Enermax 82+ haben sehr starke 12V-Leitungen.


 

Wie im Zitat schon geschrieben, wichtig ist nicht die angegebene "Gesamtleistung" sondern die Leistung, die in den einzelnen relevanten Spannungsbereichen geliefert wird. Die meisten Hersteller stellen auf ihren Seiten Produktinformationen zur Verfügung, mit deren Hilfe man die Leistungen der einzelnen Netzteile vergleichen kann bzw. könnte.

Ich gebe hier einmal einen Vergleich zweier Netzteile mit folgenden Grundangaben:

ENERMAX ELT 500AWT-00/01 mit nominell 500 Watt

zu

ENERMAX ELT 620AWT-00/01 mit nominell 620 Watt

Im Bereich von +5 V ist das 620Watt NT mit 2 A am Ausgang höher belastbar 32A zu 30A), dies erhöht die max. Ausgangsleistung um 10 Watt, also 170 zu 160 Watt.

Im + 12V Bereich (2 Ausgänge) ist bei beiden Spannungen (V1 u. V2) der max. Strom mit 22 A per Kanal bei beiden NT gleich angebenen. Das 620 Watt NT kann jedoch in der max. Ausgangsleistung (von 36A zu 32A) um 4 A höher belastet werden. Somit stehen im 12 Volt Bereich 432 Watt netto gegenüber 384 Watt netto beim 500er Enermax.

Da die 295 knapp unterhalb 300 Watt liegt, und die restlichen Komponenten wie MB, HDD etc. sicher betrieben werden müssen, ist eher das 620er in Erwägung zu ziehen, da in den leistungsrelevanten Spannungsbereichen von +5 Volt und +12 Volt ein höherer Laststrom zur Verfügung steht. Ein 750er oder gar 1000er wäre in der Grundkonfiguration mit einer 295, 2 HDD selbst bei einem stromfressenden MB weit überdimensioniert!

Ich hoffe die Antwort ist nicht zu lang geworden


----------



## marduk (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Würde mir ein Corsair TX650 kaufen, Preis/Leistung super. Das reicht! Es sei denn du willst irgendwann Quad-SLI machen, dann gleich was leistungsstärkeres nehmen!

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Zer.0 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Hab mir jetzt das Tagan PipeRock TG700-BZ Series 700W geholt.
Ich bin kein Übertakter oder so ich hab außer Cpu und Grafikkarte nur noch ein DVD-Laufwerk angeschlossen.


Aber sicher ist sicher.*
*

*
*


----------



## DHDS (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Hallo ich bräuchte mal euren Rat ob folgendes System passt:

Intel i7 920 @ 3,8 Ghz
Noctua NH-U12P
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 X58
12 Gb RAM Corsair XMS3 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) @ 15002 DVD Laufwerke
2 HDDs (320Gb)
620Watt Netzteil (Enermax Liberty)
ca. 5 Lüfter

Da meine 8800 Ultra nun defekt ist (bzw. anscheinend der Lüfteranschluss) möchte ich mir eine GTX295 zulegen! Ich wollte euch nun fragen, ob ich da noch mit 620 Watt auskomme?


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Eigentlich sollte es reichen. Musst mal gucken, ob du mit den PCIex Steckern hin kommst und dein NT auch einen 6+2p Anschluss hat. Wenn nicht musst du mit Adaptern arbeiten.

Ich würde es probieren und im Zweifel, wenn das System nicht stabil unter Last läuft ein anderes NT kaufen.

Übrigens, es reicht in einem Thread zu posten, zwei müssen nicht sein. Beachte das bitte beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Du hast den i7 920 auf 3,8GHz laufen? 
Wieso? 
Das alleine kostet schon richtig Leistung. würde also empfehlen, den Takt etwas zu redizieren, dann sollte das Netzteil klappen.
Ein GTX295 System zieht ungefähr 400 Watt aus dem Netzteil, allerdings ohne OC.
Ob du nun eine oder zwei Festplatten hast, spielt keine Rolle (die 6-8 Watt sind egal).
Entscheident ist die Stabilität der 12 Volt Schiene zur Stromversorgung.

Ich würde mal Pokerclocks Tipp ausprobieren und es einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## DHDS (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!

Sry für den Doppelpost habe die Karte aber schon bestellt und musste schnell sichergehn ob es wirklich funktioniert!

also wenn ich den 920 auf 3,6 oder weniger runtertakte sollte es gehn?
Die 12 gb ram und die anderen sachen tun ihm nicht weh?

P.S.: im turbo modus läuft die CPU sogar auf 4,0 Ghz


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*



DHDS schrieb:


> also wenn ich den 920 auf 3,6 oder weniger runtertakte sollte es gehn?


 
Ich stelle dann wieder meine Frage, wieso 3,6GHz? 
Hast du das Gefühl, dass der Prozessor zu langsam ist? 



DHDS schrieb:


> Die 12 gb ram und die anderen sachen tun ihm nicht weh?


 
Nö, das interessiert das Netzteil nicht. HDDs oder Laufwerke brauchen nicht viel. RAM auch nicht. 
Weiß jetzt nicht genau, was das Mainboard zieht, aber sicher nicht mehr als 40 Watt.
Die starke Übertaktung der CPU macht mir halt Sorgen, weil der i7 gerade da sehr viel mehr Strom frisst als er Leistung wider gibt.
Der Wirkungsgrad verschlechtert sich sehr.

Du musst das halt mal rausfinden, dann weißt du es genau.



DHDS schrieb:


> P.S.: im turbo modus läuft die CPU sogar auf 4,0 Ghz


 
Mein Phenom II geht auch auf 4GHz hoch, ganz ohne Turbo Modus.


----------



## DHDS (17. Februar 2009)

Sry aber habe noch eine andere Frage!

Ich habe jetzt eine 8800 Ultra mit einem Arctic Cooling Lüfter die bis auf den Lüfter einwandfrei funktioniert! Sprich ich bekomme ein Bild aber die Temperaturen sind halt nicht gerade fein!

Kann man da irgendwas noch machen? Ich werde morgen mit einem Spannungsmesser einmal schaun, ob eine Spannung am Lüfteranschluss vorliegt! Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, wird der Lüfteranschluss defekt sein (aus welchen Grund auch immer)! Kann ich dann die Lüfter vlt am Mainboard anschließen?

He danke für eure echt schnellen Antworten!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*



DHDS schrieb:


> He danke für eure echt schnellen Antworten!!


 
Ich gratuliere zu einem schnellen Doppelpost. 

Das ist ein ganz normaler 3-Poliger Anschluss wie ihn auch andere Lüfter haben?
Dann kannst du ihn über einem Adapter an einem Pata Stromstecker anschließen oder auf ein freien Mainboardsteckplatz. Musst du mal schauen, was bei dir noch geht.


----------



## DHDS (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

nein ist ein PWM stecker also mit 4 pins


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*



DHDS schrieb:


> nein ist ein PWM stecker also mit 4 pins


 
Dann würde ja nur der CPU Lüfter als Steckplatzbleiben. 
Ist halt temeraturgeregelt, was
Das ist natürlich ein Problem.
Hast du denn einen 4 Pin Stecker als CPU Lüfter am Laufen?


----------



## DHDS (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

ja meinen noctua! 

aber bin auf morgen gespannt, ob der lüfter eine Spannung bekommt oder nicht! Beiß mir schon die ganze zeit in den hintern das die nicht alzu billige grafikkarte nur wegen dem lüfter defekt ist! Gehn tut sie ja einwandfrei nur halt passivgekühlt^^! Ärgert mich echt sehr! Würde gern dieses Problem beheben aber da wird mir keiner helfen können


----------



## DHDS (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

Also nachdem ich nun mit dem Messgerät drüber gegangen bin hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Lüfter etwas hat und nicht die Grafikkarte!! Nun habe ich aber die GTX 295 schon bestellt!  Werde sie morgen ausprobieren, falls sie mir nicht gefällt werde ich sie zurück schicken!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (2. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für I7 920+Geforce GTX 295*

also ich habe eine gtx295 (core: 650 shader: linked und memory: 1200) mit 4 samsung spinpoint (250, 500 und 2x 1000 gb) zusammen mit einem i7-920 auf 4ghz, kaltkathoden etc. an einem cooler master 620W real power und es reicht locker...man benötigt keine super netzteile mit über viel Watts...


----------

